# you can not put everyone into the same basket



## Jcharlie

Hi, we have in italian language an idiomatic sentence:

non si può fare di tutta un erba un fascio.
it was just discussed about it in the english-italian forum

These are the principle results:

It must be an idiom like "you can not put everyone into the same basket", or "you can't fit a round peg into a square hole". Literally it seems to translate to "you can't make everything one big bundle of grass" (you can't bundle everybody together in one big bunch) 

Don't mix the good with the bad

What's about finnish.
Thank you very much


----------



## Hakro

This is what first came to my mind:

"You can not put everyone into the same basket": _Meitä on moneen junaan_ or _Meitä on moneen lähtöön_, meaning "There are (among us) people for many trains" or "... for many departures".

"You can't fit a round peg into a square hole": _Kaikki eivät sovi samaan muottiin_, meaning "Everybody doesn't fit in the same mold".

I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for, but idioms are often impossible to translate directly.


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much. With the english sentence I mean this:
you can not judge different people on the same way.

For exemple. In the politic there are people those belongs to the same party and this party has had a financial scandal. Notwithstanding there were good people in this party those had not deceived. In this case I say you cannot put everyone into the same basket. You cannot say: you belonged to this party and automatically you are a criminal. 
I hope I explain clear. Thank you for your efforts


----------

